# Algerian Mice, (Mus spretus) aka, Western Mediterranean mice



## Kosmo (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm curious if anyone has any experience working with these mice. They are a wild species from the area of Spain and southern France. If you've worked with these mice or know anyone who does, I'd love to hear from you.

Kosmo


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you tried on here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/340753709284607/


----------



## Kosmo (Apr 18, 2013)

SarahC said:


> Have you tried on here
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/340753709284607/


Thanks! I'm now waiting to join.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Depending on where your located you could try somewhere like UK reptile keepers forum, they have an exotics section.


----------

